

PHP MySQL Insert Class - jakeng
https://github.com/jgrygowski/mysql-insert

======
klaussilveira
Follow the PHP-FIG standards: [http://www.php-fig.org/](http://www.php-
fig.org/)

Never use mysql_connect() or any other functions from the outdated MySQL
driver. Use PDO.

Use prepared statements. And transactions.

~~~
klaussilveira
Oh, and read this:
[http://www.phptherightway.com](http://www.phptherightway.com)

